# 243 to 260



## carter (May 28, 2007)

how much trouble is it to rebore a 243 to a260,how about price.


----------



## weagle (May 28, 2007)

There are several outfits that will do it, but unless it's a savage 99, winchester 88 or some other gun where .260 barrels are not available, then it's going to be a lot cheaper and easier to just swap barrels.

What type of gun is it?

Weagle


----------



## carter (May 28, 2007)

model 700


----------



## weagle (May 28, 2007)

For a model 700 the best route is to buy a factory take off barrel from ebay, have it installed and then sell your barrel.   Most 700 barrels will screw right on and headspace correctly.  It's easiest if you buy a barrel without open sights so it doesn't have to be indexed for the sights.

You should be able to rebarrel for about $100 vs $250 for a rebore.

Unless it's is a special rifle/heirloom the least expensive route is just to trade it for one in the caliber you want.


Weagle


----------



## pacecars (May 28, 2007)

It might be easier to sell it and buy another rifle in .260 or for a little more than reboring go the custom barrel route and get exactly what you want.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 28, 2007)

trade it for a savage, then you can change the barrels yourself to any caliber you want when you want.
www.savageshooters.com


----------



## Larry Rooks (May 28, 2007)

Carter
I would rebarrel and NOT rebore.  The walls of the barrel will be thin once it is bored from .243 to .264, unless it has a heavy barrel to start with.  You can rebarrel completely
for less than 300.00 with a custom barrel maker IF you chose the right one and it will be a wuality barrel.  I have several guns with custom barrels and all were under 300.00 built and installed.  I have also found tha reboreing
damages the accuracy of the barrel.


----------



## carter (May 28, 2007)

thanks for the ideas,I will look for a barrel.


----------

